# Msi-7366 p6ngm



## thenorth (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have an MSI MS-7366 V1.0 P6NGM Motherboard  PC, been given it by a friend who said it kept freezing, craching, rebooting and if I could fix it I could have it (as my PC has a max of 2Gb RAM I took it).
Now when my friend informed me that his old fan was broken and he bought a new fan and heatsink I asked what thermal compound he used, and he didn't!

I've tested the RAM and HDD and all is fine so I took a shot at the CPU being damaged from overheating constantly. I've bought a new CPU (Pent D SL8CP 2.8Ghz) but after putting this in with some 7C Diamond Paste I can't even install an OS on it as it Blue Screens irql_not_less_or_equal.

The list of CPU Upgrades says I should have version 3.3 of BIOS, now I've never touched updating BIOS so wouldn't know where to start, and to add to my problem MSI P6NGM seems to have 3 versions (L. FD and LIH) and I don't know how to find this out (it's not on the Mobo).

If someone can tell me how I can begin to diagnose this problem or point me in the right direction to fix it would be great. I've read a lot about possible PSU failures, the PC itself is only 2 years old, it has a 350W Sumvision KY2000ATX PSU, it's is only powering a DVD Drive, one HDD and the Mobo.

I've done a lot of checking with UBCD which has passed everything but if there are any specific tests anyone can suggest to diagnose the issue and hopefully fix it.

Thanks

theNORTH


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 10, 2011)

You need to boot to the windows install cd in order to reinstall windows.  If you are using one of your hard drives with an operating system already installed on it then thats why you are getting the blue screen.  Install a fresh version of windows and go from there and see how it runs.


----------



## thenorth (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks,

I am using the Install Delete function to wipe the Hard Drive and did a full format, once it gets into Windows to begin doing the full Install this is where it crashes. Should I remove the Hard Drive, format it somewhere else and then try it again?

Thanks again.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 10, 2011)

install delete?  What is the exact process you are doing?  In order to install windows, all you need to do is boot to the windows operating system cd and have it delete the existing partitions, repartition and then format and install windows.  I have no idea what this install delete option is????


----------



## thenorth (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry on installing XP I have the option in install a new OS (whilst leaving older versions in the WIndows.OLD folder), or delete the Partition and install a cleadn OS. I deleted the existing Partition and then created a new one, formatted it and then installed, so there are no remnants of an old OS on the Hard Drive. If this is not enough are you saying I should format the HD in another PC before begininning Install?


----------



## thenorth (Aug 11, 2011)

*New HD Installed and still Failing*

Hi, I really hope someone can give me some advice. I have now installed a working hard drive into the machine and I get the BSOD (irql_not_less_or_equal) whilst trying to Install XP.

The major thing I have done is changed the CPU, now a list of compatible chips says this chip is fine http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/P6NGM-L_(MS-7366).html, I have put in an 820 (SL8CP), and removed a E5200

I have never dabbled with CPU upgrades before, hoped it was as simple as swapping them, but maybe not. Can someone tell me if this PC would boot up, and preform things with an incorrect CPU in, or can I discount this as it does boot up and begins the install (or do I need to update the BIOS)?

I have ran Memtest86 on the one stick of RAM in the PC and it passed all 5 Passes I let it run for. Apart from that there is nothing esle on the Mobo, except the PSU. What tests can I do to check the PSU is performing as it should, or is this the likely suspect.

Really appreciate some guidance as I'm running out of Ideas.

Thank you.

theNORTH


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried resetting the cmos on the motherboard?  I would almost think that this would be a motherboard issue from the beginning if it was doing the same thing for the other person.


----------



## thenorth (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I reset the CMOS too, is there a way I can confirm its the mobo without buiying a new one?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 11, 2011)

Take it to a computer shop and have them diagnose it for a minimal fee.


----------



## thenorth (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there no way to diagnose it myself (just trying to learn how to do this myself)?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 11, 2011)

Try removing anything not needed to install windows.  Remove any addin pci cards, usb devices, extra hard drives.

Only have cpu, onboard or dedicated video card, 1 stick of memory, 1 cdrom and 1 hdd, mouse and keyboard and try installing windows.


----------

